# Diesel Cruze Fuel Filter w/o Clamps?



## truthstar (Aug 1, 2014)

This past weekend I did the first change of my '14 Chevy Cruze Diesel fuel filter. I noticed the replacement I bought on eBay did not match the factory filter, which has clamps. My mechanic said it shouldn't be a problem because it snuggly fit in the filter housing and has also been driving fine without any loss of power having already put 300 miles of fuel through it. 

I was curious if any of you knew why there is a difference from aftermarket fuel filters not having those clamps.

Here is a photo of the factory fuel filter with clamps:


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The fuel filter you removed is GM part number 22937279. There is also a filter that goes under a more recent part number 23456595. The 22937279 filter has the six tabs around the bottom as shown in your photo. 23456595 has a solid ring instead of those tabs. No idea why the change or what difference it makes. I installed the newer part when i did my fuel filter change, and that is when I noticed the difference. There is a thread about it at: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...scussion/110705-fuel-filter-part-numbers.html

I think the question many others, in addition to myself, will be curious about is: Where did you get an aftermarket filter for the Cruze Diesel? Any info you can provide regarding cost, source, part numbers, etc. would be helpful, since as far as I am aware, the rest of us have only been aware of the availability of the 2 OEM filters.


----------



## truthstar (Aug 1, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> The fuel filter you removed is GM part number 22937279. There is also a filter that goes under a more recent part number 23456595. The 22937279 filter has the six tabs around the bottom as shown in your photo. 23456595 has a solid ring instead of those tabs. No idea why the change or what difference it makes. I installed the newer part when i did my fuel filter change, and that is when I noticed the difference. There is a thread about it at: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...scussion/110705-fuel-filter-part-numbers.html
> 
> I think the question many others, in addition to myself, will be curious about is: Where did you get an aftermarket filter for the Cruze Diesel? Any info you can provide regarding cost, source, part numbers, etc. would be helpful, since as far as I am aware, the rest of us have only been aware of the availability of the 2 OEM filters.


[h=1]23456595 - FILTER KIT - General Motors - $74[/h]
[h=1][/h]

23456595 Filter Kit General Motors | eBay


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

truthstar said:


> *23456595 - FILTER KIT - General Motors - $74*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the same kit I picked up from Amazon. It's a revised OEM part, rather than an aftermarket, but the Ebay/Amazon prices almost make it look aftermarket when compared with the dealer list price on these filters.


----------

